# Braveheart (1995) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (exposition for the Best Dramatic Film Score Award 1996)



## HansZimmer

The film "Braveheart" was nominated for the Academy Award (Oscar) "Best original dramatic score" in 1996. The music has ben composed and conducted by James Horner.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite, which is structured as follows:
00:00 Wallace Courts Murron (main theme) 
04:26 Freedom' / The Execution / Bannockburn 
11:51 End Credits (final reprise of the main theme with climax)

I know that the video is blocked in the USA, so the american users can use this youtube playlist, which is structured in the same exact way as the video.







If you want to listen to the full suite you can use this other youtube playlist.


----------

